# John Wick 4: Keanu Reeves stellt Trailer auf Comic Con vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *John Wick 4: Keanu Reeves stellt Trailer auf Comic Con vor*

					Auf der Comic Con in San Diego wurde der Trailer des kommenden John Wick Chapter 4 vorgestellt. Zur Freude der anwesenden Fans erschien Keanu Reeves selbst auf der Bühne, um den neuesten Clip zum Film anzukündigen. Der Trailer verspricht mehr von der brutalen und schnellen Action, die die Fans an der John-Wick-Reihe lieben.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *John Wick 4: Keanu Reeves stellt Trailer auf Comic Con vor*


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juli 2022)

Hauptsache es gibt wieder eine actionsquenz mit übertrieben viel Regen/Wasser, ohne ist es einfach kein action Kracher 

Kann man bestimmt mal irgendwann gucken, die ersten 3 Teile fand ich jedenfalls sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

Der Film wird bestimmt besser als Matrix 4. Werde ich mir angucken.
Cool auch das Donnie Yen mitspielt.


----------



## sunburst1988 (26. Juli 2022)

Den Film werde ich mir definitiv im Kino anschauen. Bisher hat keiner der Vorgänger enttäuscht und Reeves ist halt einfach großartig.



Spoiler: Spoiler



Bin gespannt was uns, nach Bleistiften und Büchern, noch an kreativen Mordwerkzeugen erwartet...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juli 2022)

Du meinst "breathtaking". 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Kindercola (26. Juli 2022)

Ob John Wick wieder alle fertig machen wird  
Scheiß drauf, wird definitiv geguckt. Hauptsache die Fäuste fliegen


----------



## Bandicoot (26. Juli 2022)

Freu mich schon drauf, das wird ein Fest!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hauptsache es gibt wieder eine actionsquenz mit übertrieben viel Regen/Wasser, ohne ist es einfach kein action Kracher



Ist halt so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Kann Dir auch schon vorhersagen, dass es wieder mindestens eine sehr wilde chaotische Verfolgungsjagd geben wird, weil... Naja, siehe Dein orange eingefärbtes Zitat.


----------



## Ben das Ding (26. Juli 2022)

Bisschen zu wenig Action.


----------



## User-22949 (26. Juli 2022)

John Wick 1 war grandios. Der zweite Teil war auch sehr gut, aber schon deutlich auf Aktion getrimmt. Der dritte Teil war schönes Popcorn-Kino und mehr auch nicht.  Was jetzt noch ein vierter Teil bringen soll weiß ich nicht.  Hoffentlich zerstören sie jetzt nicht die Marke.


----------



## SilentHunter (26. Juli 2022)

Teil 1-3 sind schon in meiner persönlichen Hall of Fame der Filme mit guten Fortsetzungen und die ist noch recht überschaubar bis heute. Wie z.B. Star Wars 4-6, Indiana Jones 1-3. Da werd ich Teil 4 auf jeden Fall die Chance gewähren sich mit einzureihen. Obwohl es bis jetzt fast kein 4 Titel einer Reihe mit hinein geschafft hat. Lethal Weapon  4. ist da eine der seltenen rühmlichen Ausnahmen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2022)

Ben das Ding schrieb:


> Bisschen zu wenig Action.


Und das kann man bereits am Trailer erkennen?


----------



## Ben das Ding (27. Juli 2022)

Natürlich!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2022)

Ben das Ding schrieb:


> Natürlich!


Keine Aussagekräftige Antwort, aber was anderes haben wir nicht erwartet.


----------



## Ben das Ding (27. Juli 2022)

Locker bleiben! Bei der Action, die im Trailer zu sehen war, bin ich gespannt, ob da noch was oder mehr nachkommt. Ehrlich. Ist schon dermaßen fett, Kugeln mit einem Schwert abzuwehren, zumindest in dieser Geschwindigkeit, ist das mMn, neu dargestellt. Bisher waren Raid 1+2 das allerbeste, was es an zeitgenössischer Action zu sehen gibt. Freue mich immer, wenn jemand (in dem Fall Chad Stahelski) versucht Gareth Evans zu toppen! LG!


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2022)

Ben das Ding schrieb:


> Bisher waren Raid 1+2 das allerbeste, was es an zeitgenössischer Action zu sehen gibt.


Die sind echt cool. Und brutal.


----------

